# Sitka gear (brand new never used)



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have several Sitka gear items that are all brand new in the factory plastic bag with all the tags. Get geared up just in time for the upcoming hunting seasons and save a little moolah from what you would pay retail for this gear.
Bivy 45 pack retails $429, asking $360. - 3 left
Flash 32 pack retails $329, asking $250. - Flash 32 is sold out!
Bino Bivy retails $129, asking $90. - Bino Bivy is sold out!
Mountain pants 36T(open country) retail $189, asking $140. - 1 left
Ascent pants 36T(open country)retail $149, asking $100. - Ascent pants are sold out!
Jetstream Jacket XL(open country) retail $329, asking $280. - Jetstream Jackets are sold out!
Jetstream vest XL(open country) retail $189, asking $140. - Jetstream vest is sold out!
90% jacket XL(open country) retail $289, asking $240 - 90% jacket is sold!
Cloudburst Goretex rain jacket XL(open country) retail $349, asking $300. - 1 left
Cloudburst Goretex rain pant XL(open country) retail $329, asking $280. - 1 left
Kelvin lite Prima loft insulating jacket XL(open country) retail $199, asking $150. - 1 left
Kelvin lite Prima loft insulating vest XL(open country) retail $169, asking $120. - 1 left
Traverse zip T XL(open country) retail $129, asking $90. - Traverse zip T is sold out!
Mountain Goretex Glove XL retail $129, asking $90. - 1 left

I also have several of the Sitka items from their Waterfowl line including:
Pantenal Parka XL retails $469, asking $380. - 1 left
Delta Wading jacket XL retails $369, asking $300. - 1 left
Grinder pants 36T retails $189, asking $130. - Grinder pants are all sold out!
Traverse Hoody XL retails $149, asking $100. - Traverse Hoody is sold out!
Traverse Zip T XL retails $129, asking $90. - Traverse Zip T is sold out!
Traverse bottoms XL retails $99, asking $50. - Traverse bottoms are sold out!
Full choke pack/blind bag retails $189, asking $140. - Full Choke pack is sold out!
Delta Goretex deek gloves XL retails $169, asking $110. - 1 left
Pantenal glove XL retails $99, asking $50. - 1 left
Please PM me if interested in any of this gear, have questions or would like to make me an reasonable offer.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

This gear is starting to sell quickly. If you were wanting to pick up some sitka gear at a nice discount dont hesitate to long!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelvin lite Jacket is sold.


----------



## Cockeye (Sep 19, 2014)

Want to see what u had left southern****[email protected]


----------

